# ZiWiPeak



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

Just wanted to share my experience with ZiWiPeak. I started trying it like a month ago and my dog LOVES it. She is a 2 year old 10lb cavalier and is sooooo picky. I have tried loads of premium kibble and she either turns her nose up at it (or will literally spit it out) or gets tummy upsets and diarrhrea. She's been on a raw diet for about a year and does wonderully on it. I bought a sample bag of ZiWiPeak venison (air dried raw) just to change it up a bit and was floored...she adores it. It looks like little pieces of jerky. She will actually lay down and roll over when i give it to her because she thinks its a treat. I just give her a little here and there in place of her normal raw. Initially it looks to be very expensive..like $30/2.2lb bag or $120ish for an 11lb bag (!!!) however..the feeding guidlines are alot less than kibble and when you break it down its really not bad. For an 11 lb dog its about $1.25 a day. It could def get pretty $$ for a large breed, but for smaller dogs or cats, it's really not bad at all. All the meat is ranch raised in new zealand, antibiotic and hormone free.

Ingredients for Venison formula
Venison Meat, Venison Liver, Venison Tripe, Venison Heart and Kidney, New Zealand Green Mussel, Lecithin, Inulin from Chicory, Fish Oil, Dried Kelp, Parsley, Naturally Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols; Vitamins and Minerals.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Could you explain more about it? Do you mix it with water or something? How is it fed? Sorry for all of the questions I've just always wondered.


----------



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

No problem! You feed it as you would a kibble, you don't mix it with water or anything. Just put it in their bowl and your all set. Or if your dog is like mine, she likes me to hand feed it to her like it's a treat LOL It looks like this..


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

So how does it justify the high price? Is it really light, and is the amount you feed less than other brands? I wish they had this info on their website, but I can't seem to find a thing!


----------



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

Well you do feed quite a bit less compared to kibble..here's a breakdown of the daily amount

*ZiWiPeak*

11lb dog=1.5oz (0.19 cups)
22lb dog=3oz (0.36 cups)
33lb dog=4.5oz (0.56 cups...so just over 1/2 cup)

Orijen suggests a 22lb dog would get about 1 1/4 cups a day compared to just over 1/3cup of ZiwiPeak.

ZiWiPeak is like $30/2.2lbs
Orijen approx $20/5.5lbs

Soooo when you convert the cups to ounces and divide out how many ounces per bag divided by ounces per day blah blah blah it breaks down to...
*
Orijen= approx $2.27/day
ZiWi=approx $2.45/day*

For me personally, my dog is like 10-11lbs and I feed her Bravo raw. It's about $1/day. It would be like $1.22 a day if I fed ZiWiPeak only.

So for like 18 cents more a day (compared to Orijen) you get an VERY premium food with the alot of the benefits of feeding a raw diet. Plus dogs go crazy over it

Here's some links of their feeding guidlines

http://www.ziwipeak.com/nzl/cuisinefeeding.shtml
http://www.ziwipeak.com/nzl/advantage.shtml


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I just wanted to chime in. I've fed it occasionally or used it as a supplement to kibble as well since my dog is a really picky eater too.

You don't add water or anything to it, which I love. I always hear stories about people not able to add water properly or not soaking foods long enough when feeding dehydrated raw.

It is pretty light and one bag of Ziwipeak lasts around the same amount of time (maybe a week less) for me compared to a 5.5 lb bag of kibble. 

I think it's really great stuff, it's basically jerky but formulated so that it's completely balanced. Very little poop when feeding this food, similar volume to raw, maybe a tad more which is pretty impressive. 

They also have exotic proteins for dogs that are allergic or sensitive to the regular chicken, beef, lamb, etc.



Hallie said:


> So how does it justify the high price? Is it really light, and is the amount you feed less than other brands? I wish they had this info on their website, but I can't seem to find a thing!


If you email them, they'll actually calculate how much your dog needs to eat, how much calories compared to their regular dog food, how much it will cost per day. Also they can send you samples. They sent me a ton of samples and even packets of free treats. 

It's not really plausible I think if you're feeding a big dog because it can get expensive and fast but with a little dog it's doable. 

When I go on vacation later this year, I'm planning to buy another bag to feed Nia because when I'm gone she gets stressed more and often refuses to eat for quite a long time. With this food, she eats better and it's pretty dense in calories too so I won't be worried as much as to whether she ate anything in the last 2 or 3 days or not.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I use ZiWi Peak! I mix up what I feed and this is one in the rotation my dogs love! It is the same thing as Real Meat dog food without the vegetable glycerin that Real Meat puts in. I have little dogs so I can afford it, too..LOL.but I have seen people with large dogs use ZiWiPeak as a topper to the grain free kibble.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I've used Ziwipeak as a topper or mixed in with kibble for Nia as well when she's being extra fussy. It works well. Works great as training treats too since it's easily breakable into small pieces and you don't have to worry about a nutritional imbalance compared to feeding tons of actual treats.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm happy to see these real world reviews in favor of Ziwi Peak. In my perfect world, which I cannot now afford, I feed Orijen, Ziwi Peak, Honest Kitchen and raw. I do think, on paper, Ziwi Peak belongs up there with the very best commercial foods.


----------



## louies mom (Aug 14, 2011)

*Dogs now reject Ziwipeak*

My two dogs both started to reject eating Ziwipeak kibble about a month ago. They both use to love it and preferred it to all others. I thought it odd that they both would reject the food and thought I had a bad bag so threw it out and purchased another. Same thing so I contacted Ziwipeak (twice) but have received no reply. I purchased from specialty pet food stores in Maryland. Anyone else having a similar experience and if so what did you discover?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Dogs now reject Ziwipeak*

I just bought a bag of Ziwipeak, the venison one about a week ago and my dog is eating it fine without any problems at all. You might have a bad batch or something? Try asking the pet shop if any other owners have the same complaint?


----------



## dannimac (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Dogs now reject Ziwipeak*

I just found this thread in my search to find out the following: do you need to supplement Ziwipeak? Veggies or anything? Oils? My dog likes it but always seems hungry- that said, she is still growing and eats her fill because I let her have as much as she wants but that's more than the recommended portion.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Dogs now reject Ziwipeak*

My dog loves ZP too. I normally feed her dehydrated foods that you have to re-hydrate with water like Sojos and the Honest Kitchen. But I use ZP for camping trips since I don't want to have to lug around extra jugs of water and those days when I'm in such a rush I don't even have 5 min. to wait on a bowl of HK to re-hydrate for feeding. For me it is actually cheaper to feed these foods because when I fed kibble I'd have to top it off with canned (which is also costly) and even then she'd sometimes refuse to eat it to the point she'd throw up bile from having an empty stomach. So not only was I throwing away a lot of uneaten food I was having to spend more on Nature's Miracle enzymatic cleaner to cleap up bile out of the carpet. So I plan on sticking with the dehydrated foods and rotating through the different brands and will just pick up the free small sample bags of kibble to give as treats instead of buying biscuits.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Dogs now reject Ziwipeak*

I've always been interested in this food, but the price turned me off. Jackson loves to munch and eat, and I feel like I'd be giving him SO little of this.

And the fat is like crazy.... 27% fat?!?


----------



## NewLabDoodle (Jun 20, 2011)

Just recently picked up a bag of their "Good Dog Venison Dog Treats", and their treats look to be a good value (way more treats compared to biscuit-type ones, and also very calorie-dense, no filler ingredients, etc). 

Q: Are these also dehydrated raw? Or just dehydrated meat?


----------



## dannimac (Feb 22, 2012)

Q: Are these also dehydrated raw? Or just dehydrated meat? 

What do you mean?


----------



## NewLabDoodle (Jun 20, 2011)

Are the treats Raw meat or cooked then dehydrated?

I know their *food* is dehydrated-raw meat... but I'm curious about their *doggy treats*, if they are made with the same preparation of the *dog food* or somehow different...? (aside from the ingredients being different)


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Here's what it says about their treats:
ZiwiPeak Treats are made from the same high quality raw meat and organs as our Cuisine range, but do not include additional vitamins and minerals, so cannot be used as a balanced daily diet.


----------

